# Oiliness of hair



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I know the different hair coats have been discussed before, but I've never seen anything about why some dogs hair seems to be oilier than others, if this is what it is. I have noticed that Gracie's hair gets very scroungy looking within a short period of time. In fact, I just gave her a bath about an hour ago, she and Maya are wrestling around, and she is already looking scroungy again. I use the pantene pro v ice shine shampoo and conditioner on her. I got Gracie's mother, Maddie, when she was a puppy, and I remember that her hair was the same way. At that time I was using some kind of blue whitening shampoo and a dog conditioner on her. Maddie's is 2 1/2 years old now, and her hair is fairly easy to take care of now, not cottony, and if she gets any mats, they are usually easily removed. Her hair doesn't seem oily at all now. I can't remember when her hair started changing, but I'm pretty sure it was around a year. Gracie's father, Max, has never had any type of oiliness like that, and had a very beautiful lush coat until he was about a year old when it got very matted and had to be shaved. 

On the other hand, Maya can go weeks without a bath, and you would think she had just had one, especially if I have just brushed her. I use the same shampoo on her, and neither one of them has ever had a haircut other than trim around the eyes. Is there some other shampoo/conditioner someone would recommend for Gracie, or is it just a stage. Thanks for any info. Gracie is 6 months and Maya is 10 months.

Shelley


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Aren't you concerned about drying out her skin bathing her that often? Scarlett gets dirty as fast as I give her a bath. I spot wash her feet, face or bottom if muddy but I only give her a bath every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617889


> Aren't you concerned about drying out her skin bathing her that often? Scarlett gets dirty as fast as I give her a bath. I spot wash her feet, face or bottom if muddy but I only give her a bath every 2-3 weeks.[/B]


I said "she could use a bath". Doesn't mean I give her one that often. I usually give her one at least once a week-10 days.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617889


> Aren't you concerned about drying out her skin bathing her that often? Scarlett gets dirty as fast as I give her a bath. I spot wash her feet, face or bottom if muddy but I only give her a bath every 2-3 weeks.[/B]


Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way.

Shelley, are you diluting the shampoo/conditioner? Are her ears more oily than anything? You could try diluting the shampoo/conditioner and see if that works. I usually dilute about 15 to 1. I recently just learned not to condition the ear hair the same way I condition the body and it made a HUGE difference with Lucy's oily ear hair. I just tried Biotera reconsturcting condition and I like it. Do you use a clarifying shampoo? If not, you might want to think about using it first, then your 'regular' shampoo, then condition. And I always remember Tonia H's advice where she said if you think you've rinsed your dog enough to get all the shampoo out, rinse for 5 minutes longer. That goes through my head every time I bathe a dog (thanks Tonia!)

f your dogs go outside, they will definitely grunge up a lot quicker!


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

YEA I WAS WANTING TO ADD SOMETHING..I HAD BEEN TOLD TO ABOUT USING THE PANTENE SHAMPOO ICE AND I DID IT AND IT WAS GREAT BUT THAN AFTER USING IT A FEW TIMES MY GROOMER SAID HER HAIR FEELS KINDA FUNNY. I TOLD HER ABOUT USING THE PANTENE AND CONDITIONER AND SHE ABOUT DIED..

LOL SHE SAID OHHHH NOOO DON'T USE THAT ON YOUR DOG IT WILL AFTER AWHLE MAKE THE HAIR OILY AND IT WILL AFTER AWHILE TOOK VERY BAD..SHE SAID PLEASE DON'T SURE THAT. THAN SHE SAID EVEN YOUR HAIR DRESSER WILLTELL YOU DON'T EVEN USE PATENE ON YOUR OWN HAIR AS A HUMAN.

THE NEXT TIME I WENT AND HAIR MY HAIR CUT AND DONE I ASK MY GROOMER (LOL) WHICH IS IN A DIFFERENT TOWN ABOUT PANTENE AND SHE SAID PLEASE DON'T USE THAT ON YOUR HAIR HE SAID IT SHOULD BE TAKEN OFF THE MARKET.
SHE SAID WE HAD A LADY IN HERE THAT SAID PANTENE (ICE) WAS CAUSING HER HAIR TO FALL OUT..)

I TOLD HER ABOUT USING IT ON MY DOG AND SHE SAID NOOOOOOOO LOL I WOULD NEVER USE THAT ON MY DOG OR MY OWN HAIR.

I DON'T KNOW IT MIGHT WORK FOR SOME DOGS AND IT MIGHT NOT ON OTHERS. ANYWAY I STOPPED USING IT MYSELF.ON ME AND MY FLUFF.

HOPE THT HELPS
SUGARS MOM
SHEILA


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way."

I mentioned drying the skin, not the coat. Sorry but, I think bathing a dog every three days is excessive.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Herk has the same problem, he's turning 4 in December. However, I noticed a change for the better when I changed his food. He now eats the canidae kibble which I wet with a Tbl. or so of canned food. His coat is much less oily now and he can go closer to a week before looking dirty enough for a bath. I tried every kind of shampoo out there and I never found one that cured his oily nature. I tried Pantene, Histacalm, C&C Ice and Ice, and MANY more. ALso I quite using conditioners except just a little where his mats might form.

His poo got a lot firmer when I switched as well, just a thought.

good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Pantene is VERY strong, even for humans - I would never use it on a Maltese's delicate hair. I find that Bonnie's ears get
greasy/stringy looking when people handle them, from the normal oil in everyone's skin, so maybe less stroking and
handling of the ears would help. Other than that, I don't know - maybe as others have said, a different or more diluted
conditioner, or no conditioner on the ears.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Pantene has a lot of stuff in it that can build up on hair and make it oogy. I wouldn't use that stuff on anyone, let alone my dog. I would switch to something else. If you must use people shampoo, garnier isn't too horrible and it is cheap. 

I personally would switch to a good dog shampoo. I am going to switch to a sulfate-free shampoo for myself (when I use up the rest of what I have), and that might be okay to use on a dog.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmmm.........you've all given me lots of food for thought. I will have to try some different things. I usually just put the shampoo on and lather her up, so I don't dilute it, other than the water that's already on her body. I'll have to look into that. Klondike has been having some problems with some allergies. They put him on prednisone yesterday because his lymph nodes were swollen (and an antibiotic), and I noticed his skin was pretty red and he had had a bath the night before. I read where a lot of people on here used the pantene, and I have been happy with it for most of my 7 fluffs, but I'll have to look into whether it could be causing some problems for a few of them. Thanks for everybodies thoughts. 

Shelley


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617931


> "Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way."
> 
> I mentioned drying the skin, not the coat. Sorry but, I think bathing a dog every three days is excessive.[/B]



And you're entitled to your opinion. From my point of view, it's not. And I will continue to do what I've been doing for the dogs that I show.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've always felt it's best to use a quality dog shampoo that has the proper ph balance for them. Yes Maltese have hair like ours, but they also have skin. I've read that dogs' skin is 3-5 cell layers thick, while humans' is 10-15 layers thick, thus why human shampoos can be too strong for them. Even though your other Malt seems to do fine with it, perhaps Gracie has more sensitive skin and it's drying her out and so her body is producing more oil to compensate? That is just speculation on my part though. I'd try some good, gentle dog shampoos on her to see if that helps. I also agree to try a clarifying shampoo. Shampooing with a (dog) clarifying shampoo first can remove the buildup from the pantene so she can "start fresh."


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617999


> QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617931





> "Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way."
> 
> I mentioned drying the skin, not the coat. Sorry but, I think bathing a dog every three days is excessive.[/B]



And you're entitled to your opinion. From my point of view, it's not. And I will continue to do what I've been doing for the dogs that I show.
[/B][/QUOTE]


You don't need to be so nasty.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618024


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617999





> QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617931





> "Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way."
> 
> I mentioned drying the skin, not the coat. Sorry but, I think bathing a dog every three days is excessive.[/B]



And you're entitled to your opinion. From my point of view, it's not. And I will continue to do what I've been doing for the dogs that I show.
[/B][/QUOTE]


You don't need to be so nasty.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, wasn't aware I was being nasty! I thought I was agreeing to disagree. I almost wish it did dry the skin out - then I could have that excuse not to bathe every three days! 

I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have you tried Coat Handler products? You might give that a try and see if it helps. There are three products, the clarifying shampoo, the maintence shampoo and their conditioner which can also be super diluted to use as a leave in conditioner. I dilute those products according to instruction and have had good luck with it, using all three products each bath time. It's the only shampoo I buy by the galloon. I think it also works on a wide variety of coat.

i don't use Pantene because it causes a lot of matting at my house but I know a lot of people swear by it. I like Garnier Fructic sleek and shine products,e sp the conditioner but I usually will head back to Coat Handler rather than try anything new.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

One of Annie's nick names is "oil slick." She is oily within a day of her bath. But, she does have skin issues so the only shampoo that is currently being used on her is Dermabenss. She goes to the groomer every other week and I bath her in between, so she's bathed once a week. I think they told me I could sprinkle some baby powder in her hair and brush it through to control the oil, but I haven't wanted to put anything else on her skin. So, we just deal with an oil dog who is always having a bad hair day. But, at least with the short cut she looks a lot better even though she's just as oily. 

I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.

The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!

Linda


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often. 

I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040


> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617999


> QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617931





> "Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way."
> 
> I mentioned drying the skin, not the coat. Sorry but, I think bathing a dog every three days is excessive.[/B]



And you're entitled to your opinion. From my point of view, it's not. And I will continue to do what I've been doing for the dogs that I show.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Obviously you're doing something right because Chowder's coat looks amazing!! I tend to bathe Pebbles every 4-6 days because it makes her coat look so much nicer. And I use coat handler as well and love it :biggrin: It makes Pebbles coat soft and fluffy.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

About the food, some pet supply stores will take back an opened bag if you have your receipt; so it's worth a try. If not, you can take it to your local animal shelter. It might take a couple tries to find something that's healthy and that they like, and since you have so many I'd consider you lucky if you found something they'd all eat LOL. I've found stores often have samples that they will give you if you ask. You can also email the manufacturers and they might send you some as well. Oh and here's a site that has free samples on some brands, I think you just pay shipping. Samples


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618061


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040





> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm just not too excited about the Proplan or Purina one. Not sure why, but I guess I need to look at the ingredients. They all eat the royal canin so well, I really hate to switch. The adult isn't as expensive as the puppy, and I think Petsmart sells the puppy cheaper than Petco, but I have to get it out of town, and the other cities that I get it from only have a Petco. I am considering getting it delivered, just to make it easier for about the same price, because I think it's made in my state anyway. 

I will look into the Coat Handler. I just gave Karlie a bath and used blue dog shampoo and dog conditioner on her. I'll stay away from the pantene for a while. I don't plan on showing any of my dogs at this time. I'm still on the border about the nationals. If I go, I will probably drive so I can take Maya. I am trying to talk my oldest son into taking some vacation time to go with me. He needs to visit his grandma don't you think? I'm probably leaning more toward going than not, but I'll decide and let you know soon. I will have a lot of extra time on my hands in a few weeks because I've decided to try the stay at home mom thing again.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617908


> QUOTE (Gail @ Aug 10 2008, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617889





> Aren't you concerned about drying out her skin bathing her that often? Scarlett gets dirty as fast as I give her a bath. I spot wash her feet, face or bottom if muddy but I only give her a bath every 2-3 weeks.[/B]


Actually, it's fine to bathe that often. I bathe Lucy and Chowder every three days, whether they need it or not, and it improves the coat, not dry or ruin. If I want to grow a coat to the ground, I have to do it that way.

Shelley, are you diluting the shampoo/conditioner? Are her ears more oily than anything? You could try diluting the shampoo/conditioner and see if that works. I usually dilute about 15 to 1. I recently just learned not to condition the ear hair the same way I condition the body and it made a HUGE difference with Lucy's oily ear hair. I just tried Biotera reconsturcting condition and I like it. Do you use a clarifying shampoo? If not, you might want to think about using it first, then your 'regular' shampoo, then condition. And I always remember Tonia H's advice where she said if you think you've rinsed your dog enough to get all the shampoo out, rinse for 5 minutes longer. That goes through my head every time I bathe a dog (thanks Tonia!)

f your dogs go outside, they will definitely grunge up a lot quicker!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Why does bathing so often improve the coat? Your dogs are beautiful so you must be doing a lot of things right. :biggrin:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033


> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618157


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, I've seen many topics where SM members said they use pantene and now it's bad  You just can't win!! lol


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 11 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618169


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618157





> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, I've seen many topics where SM members said they use pantene and now it's bad  You just can't win!! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't suggesting that you not use either.  Actually, I have used Pantene on Sophie and didn't find that it damaged her hair or her skin in any way. I think it was the Pantene Ice Shine kind. It's just that whenever I went to use it it was always gone! Can we say kids?!?


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 11 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618169


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618157





> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, I've seen many topics where SM members said they use pantene and now it's bad  You just can't win!! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the real advantage to Pantene has always been the smell. Everyone I know who has smelled Pantene LOVES the fragrance, and I know many people use it just because of that. Unfortunately, smell isn't always the best way to pick a product. :biggrin: 

Honestly, If someone really really wants to use Pantene, there are ways to make the product work for you. You would want to alternate with a clarifying shampoo every so often to remove the buildup that Pantene leaves behind. Just doing that would work wonders. Also, it would be important to do an intensive conditioning a few times a month, because Pantene can dry and damage hair...this is confusing and counter-intuitive because the buildup that it causes makes hair look dingy/oily after a while...but it would need to be done. 

Personally, I would rather use something that requires less additional work. :biggrin: 

Oh, and I know why Pantene works so well for curly hair! It is the silicone in it. You know, like Frizz-ease? Of course that would do wonders for that hair type. Silicone also is what causes most of the problems for other people.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618252


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Aug 11 2008, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618169





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618157





> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, I've seen many topics where SM members said they use pantene and now it's bad  You just can't win!! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

You know, the real advantage to Pantene has always been the smell. Everyone I know who has smelled Pantene LOVES the fragrance, and I know many people use it just because of that. Unfortunately, smell isn't always the best way to pick a product. :biggrin: 

Honestly, If someone really really wants to use Pantene, there are ways to make the product work for you. You would want to alternate with a clarifying shampoo every so often to remove the buildup that Pantene leaves behind. Just doing that would work wonders. Also, it would be important to do an intensive conditioning a few times a month, because Pantene can dry and damage hair...this is confusing and counter-intuitive because the buildup that it causes makes hair look dingy/oily after a while...but it would need to be done. 

Personally, I would rather use something that requires less additional work. :biggrin: 

Oh, and I know why Pantene works so well for curly hair! It is the silicone in it. You know, like Frizz-ease? Of course that would do wonders for that hair type. Silicone also is what causes most of the problems for other people.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually used the Frizz ease shampoo and conditioner for a while on myself because I have naturally curly hair :smpullhair: , and it was okay for a short while, but I have gone back to my Infusium 23 that my hair dresser recommended several years ago when I complained about starting to have "old lady hair" that feels like straw. (I'm 43 years young) The Infusium did the trick, but then I saw the frizz ease and thought I'd try that since my hair does tend to be frizzy sometimes. My hair started feeling like straw again not too long ago, so I went back. Now if I could only find a good hair dresser that knows how to read my mind so they can cut it the way I want even though I'm not sure what I want, but I want it to look good. :biggrin: (And I can't straighten it because it looks HORRIBLE!!!)


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618061


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040





> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use Pro Plan and sware by it. I have not had any bad reactions since changing to it a couple years ago after going through several top brand foods. 

Now about the coat handlers. I have to disagree with Stacy on that one. It really depends on the coat type. If you try it just be careful. It will build up on the hair. And leave it in a condition that is well...........not so favorable. B)


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 11 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618476


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618061





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040





> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use Pro Plan and sware by it. I have not had any bad reactions since changing to it a couple years ago after going through several top brand foods. 

Now about the coat handlers. I have to disagree with Stacy on that one. It really depends on the coat type. If you try it just be careful. It will build up on the hair. And leave it in a condition that is well...........not so favorable. B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, I think I'll just go to walmart and buy the cheap shampoo and conditioner :biggrin: . Just kidding


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618476


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618061





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040





> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use Pro Plan and sware by it. I have not had any bad reactions since changing to it a couple years ago after going through several top brand foods. 

Now about the coat handlers. I have to disagree with Stacy on that one. It really depends on the coat type. If you try it just be careful. It will build up on the hair. And leave it in a condition that is well...........not so favorable. B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh that's right, I forgot about what happened with Skye. I'd never heard that before! I'll have to ask around and ask if any other coat types have adverse reactions to CH. 

From what I've heard though, Coat Handler works 'well' on the most varied coat types. I just make sure I dilute the bejeeses out of it. 

And shelley, don't knock the cheap shampoos. I like sunsilk and it's pretty cheap! Same with Infusium.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I have actually used the Infusium conditioner on the dogs before. It seemed to work as well as anything else. Actually I have some of the perfect coat conditioner and maybe shampoo I used on Karlie yesterday after everyone said I shouldn't use the pantene, and it also seems to work as well as anything else. I'll just have to figure out what works for Gracie.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 11 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618501


> From what I've heard though, Coat Handler works 'well' on the most varied coat types. I just make sure I dilute the bejeeses out of it.
> 
> And shelley, don't knock the cheap shampoos. I like sunsilk and it's pretty cheap! Same with Infusium.[/B]


It is true, not all cheap shampoos are bad. I have been using Sunsilk, and it is great for a cheap shampoo. I do notice that my ends need a little extra conditioning though. Most of the really cheap shampoos are pretty similar...and they all contain sulfates, which strip the moisture out of hair. That's why I am going to switch....when I use up what I have. I can't stand waste!!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 11 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618157


> QUOTE (domino_angel @ Aug 11 2008, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618125





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618033





> I use Pantene on my hair and have for years - I'd never get the knots and tangles out without it, in fact, I use the regular conditioner like a leave in - and I've tried every human product on the market. Whenever I have my hair done (I jump around from salon to salon when I do go) the stylists go on and on about how healthy my hair is and want to know what I use. They about die when I tell them Pantene. I have long, kinky, curly hair. I'm not suggesting that you use this on your pups - just giving my experience with it on my hair.
> 
> The worst thing about the oil coat is that EVERYTHING sticks to it!
> 
> Linda[/B]


In a way, I am actually glad to hear that pantene works for SOMEONE. I have always wondered how it has stayed on the market so long. For my hair, which I have an oily scalp and dry ends, It would be murder. My hair would have to be shaved and started over. Pantene is notoriously bad for most hair types. (note to self: friends with curly hair should try Pantene) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's kind of funny because I got the idea to use it from here, because that's what a lot of people said they were using on their dogs. Now I feel like I was lead astray :shocked: .

[/B][/QUOTE]

I must say Pantene is horrible in my hair, I get dandruff but in SM when I heard it was good for Snowy I immediately went a bought it and up to now it has worked great...again she is only 4 months old and I might not notice the difference but hopefully is not doing any damage


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 11 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618501


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618476





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618061





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 10 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618040





> Sorry, didn't mean to start any controversies. I actually thought show dogs got bathed every day when they were at a show, and their coats are always gorgeous. I think it's to each his own. If mine need baths more often due to getting into something, or if they're just plain dirty, I give it to them. From what I've seen on here, it looks like most give their babies baths once a week or so, which is what I try to do, but with so many of them, it depends on a lot of things, including how much they've been outside, how long their hair is, what's going on, etc. so they may not get one that often.
> 
> I'm going to to try some different shampoo on Gracie. I had started to change her food over to Wellness puppy in the last week, thought maybe that might make a difference, but she and Maya just won't eat it. They are used to the Royal Canin puppy, and it is so much smaller than the Wellness. Now I have to figure out what to do with the big bag of the Wellness. The Royal Canin has gotten so expensive, ($40 from $35 not too long ago, for a big bag, not sure how many pounds) I had decided it was time to try something of as good, or better quality for a better price, and almost everything else out there is cheaper, including the Wellness, but if they won't eat it, I guess I'll just have to suck it up and pay the price.[/B]


There is no controversy, as far as I'm concerned. 

When I show, I will usually bathe every day or every other day (depending on the dog) but maintenence, I bathe every three days and I'm not the only one. My two that I have shaved down are bathed when they need it - usually every one to two weeks. 

I feed mine Naure's Variety Prairie and it's expensive also. But I don't really have problems with tear staining so I keep them on it. Have you tried Proplan or Purina one? From what I've heard, they are the same food and that's what a lot of breeders feed. 

i would try the Coat Handler on gracie. Do you plan to show your dogs? did you ever decide if you're going to Nationals? Be warned, showing is addictive, LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use Pro Plan and sware by it. I have not had any bad reactions since changing to it a couple years ago after going through several top brand foods. 

Now about the coat handlers. I have to disagree with Stacy on that one. It really depends on the coat type. If you try it just be careful. It will build up on the hair. And leave it in a condition that is well...........not so favorable. B) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh that's right, I forgot about what happened with Skye. I'd never heard that before! I'll have to ask around and ask if any other coat types have adverse reactions to CH. 

From what I've heard though, Coat Handler works 'well' on the most varied coat types. I just make sure I dilute the bejeeses out of it. 

And shelley, don't knock the cheap shampoos. I like sunsilk and it's pretty cheap! Same with Infusium.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you use sunsilk or infusium on your dog? I was talking about buying cheap dog shampoo, but I know it all adds up no matter how cheap it is, and yes, I've used it before, but I don't think on any of my malts.


----------

